# Addressing the issue of easily wrinkled shirts



## Jim H (May 28, 2008)

Hello to all.

This is my first post here, so please accept my apologies for getting off the mark with a fairly mundane topic:

I have recently purchased some Harvie & Hudson RTW shirts, as they receive favorable reports on this forum... in most aspects I'm very pleased with them considering the low price, however they seem to crease and wrinkle substantially almost as soon as they are put on.

I am proficient with the iron and can get them looking superb, but after perhaps 30 minutes wear they look very creased and wrinkled indeed around the midriff and to a lesser extent the arms. This is a problem as I tend to take my suit jacket off at work, and it means that by 10am my lovely H&H shirts look far worse than most of my peers, who typically will be wearing less well made offerings.

I have other cotton shirts (standard rather than non-iron) which seem to be far more robust.

Is there a way to combat this? Starch? Buy other shirts? I've read the comments along the lines that "an obsession with wrinkle-free clothing is the domain of the nervous middle classes" but that doesn't really cut it when people are commenting how messy they look.

Or is it the nature of the cotton used - I've noticed that my twill shirts tend to resist such crumpling better than poplin...

Many thanks in advance - and apologies if I've overlooked similar topics when I searched.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jim H said:


> &#8230;"an obsession with wrinkle-free clothing is the domain of the nervous middle classes"&#8230;


As one who has always aspired to bourgeois-ness I can only reply "Yes sir! Thank you, sir!" 

All joking aside, I would try extra-heavy or even Military starch. After one go-around, the results will be clear enough. If starch is no help, then you can only turn to "sta-press" or "non-iron" shirts&#8230;


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

The weave definitely matters. In my experience, the more textured the cotton shirt, the more wrinkle-resistant it will be. But even within twills and poplins, there is a variance as to how much a shirt will wrinkle. I crumple a shirt when I'm trying it on to make sure it doesn't become a big ball of wrinkles before I agree to purchase it. Some brands/models are just prone to wrinkling, despite how much they cost.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree. There is a big difference between brands. Weaves matter. The thicker the weave the more wrinkle resistant. Double ply also helps.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Jim H said:


> I've read the comments along the lines that "an obsession with wrinkle-free clothing is the domain of the nervous middle classes" but that doesn't really cut it when people are commenting how messy they look.


That is true, actually. When I began dressing up I was so concerned by the wrinkles. Being a neophyte left me nervous and thus the wrinkles made me self conscious, which propagated wrinkles in body and mind, which made me even more self conscious, and then a loop set up and the world became a wrinkle drowning in copious sweat.

Relaxing and not worrying too much, living with the wrinkle as personality is fine. But, if you are really working to impress it becomes a detriment. Whatever you do settle with, don;t let the wrinkles consume you, or you are doomed; be confident - wrinkles aren't bad if the clothes fit well.

I have no answer for you on that concern, though. I learned to live with wrinkles.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although I tend to favor non-iron these days, I still have both types and still wear both. The wrinkles don't overly concern me but I find that when I want to look my best over an extended period of time I go with a non-iron dress shirt. They just look nicer at the end of the day. But in the end your only options are to accept a certain amount of wrinkling and not let it bother you or go to non-iron shirts.

For what it's worth, I think that nonsense about the middle class being obsessed with wrinkles is just that, nonsense. It's much more likely that the middle class is obsessed with the prices to have shirts professionally laundered or the time it takes to iron them yourself. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I get most of my dress shirts in a fine herringbone weave and I find that they tend to resist wrinkles relatively well. As for starch, it's my experience that heavy starch doesn't actually prevent wrinkles but only tends to highlight them when they occur.


----------



## Jim H (May 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your guidance.

I'm ok with a few wrinkles, but these H&H shirts crease up almost like linen. Despite the warning from JAGMAJ, which I suspect is correct, I will try experimenting a little with starch otherwise I fear that they may not be wearable in a lot of situations, which would be a pity.

(Incidentally, two are poplin, one is herringbone which I've yet to wear, so that will be quite illuminating in terms of comparison).

Regarding different weaves / makers having different "crumple-ability" (new word!?): would anyone be able to recommend decent shirts which are a little more robust? My CT non-iron shirts are effectively bullet-proof, but I'd like to extend my wearable shirt collection a little wider...


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I now have nine H&H rtw....*

and I have had no problems with wrinkles. You don't say which shirts you have bought, but I assume they are the standard Harvie & Hudson 100s, 2 ply. Without being ill mannered, I wonder if your midriff is a bit much. If it is, you should either reduce or wear shirts that are not broadcloth. You might try a heavy dose of starch, but this will decrease the durability of the shirt.

If I were you, I would stop by H&H and ask Mr. Harvie what his opinion is. He has been very helpful to me when I have had questions in the past.

The sleeve wrinkling might be due to temperature. My English friend tells me that many businesses in London are not air conditioned. If you don't work in an air-conditioned office, then, again, broadcloth is probably the wrong shirting material for you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I have washed and ironed my own shirts for about 40 years. I quickly learned that a good liquid fabric softner is essential for all cotton shirts. You didn't mention if you used one. 

I use the (US) Downey brand. It makes ironing much easier and the results much better. And it also reduces wrinkling while wearing the shirt.

However, all that has been pointed out is consistent with my experience. Some weaves, such as twills, wrinkle less, broadcloth more. Heavier fabrics tend to wrinkle less, and the type of cotton used also affects this. 

Some fabrics will wrinkle more, irrespective of how they're handled. Starch can even make the problem worse. 

In my opinion, a few wrinkles are part of a well dressed man. Don't wish to look laminated.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*In my experience, herringbone weave shirt fabrics . . .*

. . . wrinkle more rapidly than others.

Noting that you have a herringbone shirt which you've not yet worn, do not be surprised that it will wrinkle at least as quickly as your other shirts, if my own experience is any guide. I have had herringbone weave shirts from several sources, and they've all wrinkled more readily than less soft fabrics (poplins, broadcloths, etc.). To their credit, herringbone shirting fabrics are very soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I wear my OCBD shirts unironed. I don't mind wrinkles.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I enjoy the "an obsession with wrinkle-free clothing is the domain of the nervous middle classes" quote.

Often, I think, this is so quickly put forth by those who feel the need to announce/show that they have certainly attained a status above the "nervous" middle class. Harrumph!

As to your issue, I agree that there are wrinkles... and then there are wrinkles. In a cotton shirt, naturally, wrinkling is expected. We all know that. My dress shirts are cotton, all got to the cleaners for washing and light starch. Several of them I won't wear at all because after a few hours, they develop so many more crinkle/wrinkles than others. I can only guess that it has to be something to do with the finishing of the material somewhere along the process.


----------



## Jim H (May 28, 2008)

Once again, thanks to all for your replies.



dfloyd said:


> and I have had no problems with wrinkles. You don't say which shirts you have bought, but I assume they are the standard Harvie & Hudson 100s, 2 ply. Without being ill mannered, I wonder if your midriff is a bit much. If it is, you should either reduce or wear shirts that are not broadcloth. You might try a heavy dose of starch, but this will decrease the durability of the shirt.
> 
> If I were you, I would stop by H&H and ask Mr. Harvie what his opinion is. He has been very helpful to me when I have had questions in the past.
> 
> The sleeve wrinkling might be due to temperature. My English friend tells me that many businesses in London are not air conditioned. If you don't work in an air-conditioned office, then, again, broadcloth is probably the wrong shirting material for you.


Correct, they are the 2-ply 100s. No offence taken at the midriff question - I would say that whilst I don't have a six-pack (there's a little padding there!) I'm not overly rotund either. I noticed the fragile nature of the fabric whilst I was ironing - even gently moving the shirts around the ironing board meant that I had to revisit panels.

As for the sleeves - I work in an air-conditioned environment, so no issues there.

Oh well, it looks like a long-shot with the starch, and failing that I may pop in to H&H at the weekend and see what Mr Harvie might suggest!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

A little bit of wrinkling is natural and normal. Perhaps you are over-obsessing... Would you be able to post a picture?



dfloyd said:


> Without being ill mannered, I wonder if your midriff is a bit much.


I would have thought a larger girth would stretch out the shirt and prevent wrinkles?! :icon_smile_big:



Flanderian said:


> I have washed and ironed my own shirts for about 40 years. I quickly learned that a good liquid fabric softner is essential for all cotton shirts...
> 
> ... Starch can even make the problem worse.
> 
> In my opinion, a few wrinkles are part of a well dressed man. Don't wish to look laminated.


Three points well said and I wholeheartedly agree. :aportnoy:


----------



## Jim H (May 28, 2008)

I'll post a picture or two - although I don't think that I'll be able to do so for a day or two.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> ...For what it's worth, I think that nonsense about the middle class being obsessed with wrinkles is just that, nonsense. It's much more likely that the middle class is obsessed with the prices to have shirts professionally laundered or the time it takes to iron them yourself. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


+1...well said!

...and PS: To the OP, don't worry so much about the wrinkles!


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Aren't finer woven fabrics more prone to wrinkles upon wearing, just as one finds in finer woven worsted wools?

All of my better dress shirts wrinkle like hell as the day wears on. Most of my fabrics are in the 2-ply 100's to 120's range, and I request light stach from the laundry service; therefore, I accept wrinkles to come with wearing. 

My boss usually buys those smart-wear shirts from BB that resist wrinkles. He also complains that his shirts are a bit clammy, but he doesn't like to iron either.

Our clients remark that I am the better dresser. Why? I spend the time and effort to purchase custom shirts whenever possible, and have my suits, jackets, and trousers appropriately altered.

Apparently wrinkles don't unmake the man. It's all about the fit.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

There are garters/suspenders that you can buy that will clip to the tails of your shirt and the tops of your socks (probably want to do OTCs for this). I think that would significantly reduce the wrinkling around your waist as it would help keep the shirt from slipping wrt your waist.

Just a thought.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Since this thread has popped up again, I'd like to offer another thing I've found over many years of laundering shirts. The first few times a good quality cotton shirt is laundered, it tends to wrinkle more both after laundering and while wearing. The more it is laundered the softer it becomes, *and *the less it wrinkles while wearing it.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> The first few times a good quality cotton shirt is laundered, it tends to wrinkle more both after laundering and while wearing. The more it is laundered the softer it becomes, *and *the less it wrinkles while wearing it.


That's been my experience as well (I send out probably 90+ percent of my shirts...except for polo and golf shirts, of course).

If you don't want the heavy starch of a cleaner, and you can't bring yourself to wearing no-iron shirts...I say EMBRACE THE WRINKLE!:icon_smile:


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

In the last year I slowly migrated to non-iron. I usually give shirts a little pinch before I buy them to guage how wrinkle prone the material is.


----------

